# Ball Hitch Carrying System



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

Ball mounts can weigh a lot and are a pain in the butt carrying to the tow vehicle to mount it. To make the handling task easier, cleaner and safer, I got a piece of 12-3 electrical wire and attached it to the shank and the shaft of the mount. Secure it by knotting or twisting the ends. No more "arm's length" carrying, no more greasy clothes, and if you want use the whole wire to make it easier on the hands. It's pretty much "balanced" too. This handle can be left on while towing too. Cheap, easy, and for me it's a must have.







​


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Thats is a great Idea Paul
You know it's the simple things you forget about

Don


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Great Idea Paul I like that and will do that to mine








Willie


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

I've never removed mine from it's receiver. How much do those suckers weigh?








Darlene


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

sgalady said:


> I've never removed mine from it's receiver. How much do those suckers weigh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't put it on a scale but I'd say it's at least 50lbs


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

NobleEagle said:


> I've never removed mine from it's receiver. How much do those suckers weigh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't put it on a scale but I'd say it's at least 50lbs
[/quote]
I never weighed mine but I know it weighs tooooo much I will go with Paul's idea


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Guessing that wire is digging into your hand pretty quickly??


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Guessing that wire is digging into your hand pretty quickly??


Actually no, but if think it may, just strip enough of the sheathing away to tie it and leave the coated (3 wire + ground) be more of a handle for you. This works for me...it may not be for everyone...just thought I'd share.


----------



## rnameless (Jun 30, 2005)

string the wire thru about 6" piece of PVC and you will keep the wire from digging into your hand, good idea


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Great Idea









As anyone tried those velcroe carrying straps??? Do you think they will be strong enough?

Thor


----------



## 26600JV (Jul 19, 2006)

rnameless said:


> string the wire thru about 6" piece of PVC and you will keep the wire from digging into your hand, good idea


I use a short piece of garden hose for a handle.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

NobleEagle said:


> Guessing that wire is digging into your hand pretty quickly??


Actually no, but if think it may, just strip enough of the sheathing away to tie it and leave the coated (3 wire + ground) be more of a handle for you. This works for me...it may not be for everyone...just thought I'd share.
[/quote]

Don't get me wrong, I like the idea a lot. Just thought it might dig in.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Great idea NobleEagle!









As long as the wire does not come untwisted. OUCH!
You might want to wrap the twisted ends in duct tape or something to prevent that. Or is it pretty secure?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Am I the only one around here that has kids?
I mean I already had them around.....Ever since I decided I was tired of cutting the grass.
They cost me enough in groceries....they may as well carry the hitch to the truck on their way out to mow.


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

This is what we use.........










Great idea Paul.....I just couldn't resist!

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Highlander96 said:


> This is what we use.........(snip)
> 
> Great idea Paul.....I just couldn't resist!
> 
> ...


Yeah right!!!

Those are desk hands if I ever saw any!!!
















Steve


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

huntr70 said:


> Yeah right!!!
> Those are *desk hands* if I ever saw any!!!


Jeez, I don't think there is any need for name calling here?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Good one Highlander.

Do those come in large?


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

huntr70 said:


> This is what we use.........(snip)
> 
> Great idea Paul.....I just couldn't resist!
> 
> ...


Yeah right!!!

Those are desk hands if I ever saw any!!!
















Steve
[/quote]

These hands are made for Graphing...
and thats just what they'll do....

One of these days.....
They're gonna graph all over you........

I love Charts and Graphs!!!!

Happy Outbacking!!

Tim


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Highlander96 said:


> This is what we use.........(snip)
> 
> Great idea Paul.....I just couldn't resist!
> 
> ...


Yeah right!!!

Those are desk hands if I ever saw any!!!
















Steve
[/quote]

These hands are made for Graphing...
and thats just what they'll do....

One of these days.....
They're gonna graph all over you........

I love Charts and Graphs!!!!

Happy Outbacking!!

Tim
[/quote]


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> Great idea NobleEagle!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is 12 guage wire...It hasnt unraveled on me at all....but it couldnt hurt...


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Highlander96 said:


> This is what we use.........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Only one problem Tim you already took your welding gloves before the picture























Don


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Guessing that wire is digging into your hand pretty quickly??


I haven't used the wire and probably won't bother with it. But if it cuts into your hand put a piece of small diameter rubber hose, such as reinforced gasoline hose, over the wire.

Bill


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Katrina said:


> Am I the only one around here that has kids?
> I mean I already had them around.....Ever since I decided I was tired of cutting the grass.
> They cost me enough in groceries....they may as well carry the hitch to the truck on their way out to mow.


Heck, the hitch weighs as much as my 7yr old son...don't think he will be lifting that anytime soon.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Am I the only one around here that has kids?
> I mean I already had them around.....Ever since I decided I was tired of cutting the grass.
> They cost me enough in groceries....they may as well carry the hitch to the truck on their way out to mow.


Heck, the hitch weighs as much as my 7yr old son...don't think he will be lifting that anytime soon.
[/quote]

Maybe some weights for Christmas this year









Don


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

HootBob said:


> Am I the only one around here that has kids?
> I mean I already had them around.....Ever since I decided I was tired of cutting the grass.
> They cost me enough in groceries....they may as well carry the hitch to the truck on their way out to mow.


Heck, the hitch weighs as much as my 7yr old son...don't think he will be lifting that anytime soon.
[/quote]

Maybe some weights for Christmas this year









Don
[/quote]







LMAO!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

HootBob said:


> Am I the only one around here that has kids?
> I mean I already had them around.....Ever since I decided I was tired of cutting the grass.
> They cost me enough in groceries....they may as well carry the hitch to the truck on their way out to mow.


Heck, the hitch weighs as much as my 7yr old son...don't think he will be lifting that anytime soon.
[/quote]

Maybe some weights for Christmas this year









Don
[/quote]

Can't even get him to pick up a dirty shirt off the floor...weigths would KILL him.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

You moisturize don't you....


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Is that hair growing on your palms? LOL!

This thread is getting off topic. No more gorilla palm pics!


----------

